# $7.50 a cubic yard....



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

CL >tampa bay >hillsborough co >all jobs >general labor jobs
reply x prohibited[?] Posted: a day ago
PROPERTY PRESERVATION _ DEBRIS REMOVAL CREW NEEDED! (Hillsborough)
Property Preservation Crew Needed!

DEBRIS REMOVAL CREW!

-Must have own vehicle and trailer.

-40 cyd = $300

-Can start as early as tomorrow!!!!!

Email for more information!
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
do NOT contact us with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4537191766 posted: a day ago updated: a day ago email to friend ♥ best of [?]

Or check it out here

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/lab/4537191766.html


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

I bet this includes dump fees as well!!!!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

is that before or after the 25% discount?? Or should I cut them a check ?? That's an all time LOW. I bet his inbox is getting blown up with hate mail !


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

For the sake of the morons who got hooked onto the deal, after discount maybe:glare:


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/chl/lab/4529287472.html :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

hopefully you told them go choke on a big bratwurst


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

meet one of my competitors sub about a month ago. This guy was doing lawn for $35 debris for $15 CYD. he was at same property as me to cut up and remove a tree . I was there to bid a trashout(i got it). He ask was asking me questions about going direct with sibles. show him the copies of the allowables and he about flipped on what he was being paid for CYD and what allowables were.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

That is nothing, I just had a regional we do some work for send us an "approval" that they said another contractor bid but can't complete. It was for 375 CYD of debris and the bid that was approved from the other contractor was for $3500.00. Of course they can't do it after they put in such a stupid bid. Lets do the math - 
375 cyd = 30 yd dumpster = 12 bins.
12 dumpster x average of $650.00 = $7800.00.
Plus you have to figure at least 4 days for that much.
So some guy bids $3500.00 THEN realizes how much dumpsters cost.
Told them it would be around $15k and they almost choked.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> That is nothing, I just had a regional we do some work for send us an "approval" that they said another contractor bid but can't complete. It was for 375 CYD of debris and the bid that was approved from the other contractor was for $3500.00. Of course they can't do it after they put in such a stupid bid. Lets do the math -
> 375 cyd = 30 yd dumpster = 12 bins.
> 12 dumpster x average of $650.00 = $7800.00.
> Plus you have to figure at least 4 days for that much.
> ...


For a second I thought you were saying that a 30yd dumpster costs you $650 and I almost choked.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I was saying that. Around here a 30 yd dumpster IS $650.00 with a 4 ton limit there are some counties where due to dump fees it can run you $750.00 with a 4 ton limit.
Most of the jobs we use a 15 CYD trailer and it costs anywhere from $70 - 120.00 per ton to dump.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Dumpsters are getting higher all the time. 

Several years ago I was quoted $800 for a 30 yrd in a remote area. 
I can only imagine its more than that now.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I just Bought a bri mar dump trailer and completely painted it and fixed all the rust.Ill get a photo It helps alot


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Still have some work left but...


----------

